# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکلات کنکور اونم تا این حد

## mda

سلام به همگی اونایی که فک میکنن مشکلات زیادی دارن سر راه کنکورشون من امسال دبیرستان البرز درس خوندم و مشکلاتی که داشتم رو میخوام براتون بگم تا اینقد نومیدانه فک نکنین ما امسال مدیرمون با همه سر لج داشت به طوری که معلم دیفمون دی ماه ول کرد و رفت منم چون بچه پایین شهرم نه پول معلم خصوصی داشتیم نه پول خرید دیویدی که خدا رو شکر از طریق یکی از آشناها با دکتر نکویی آشنا شدم و اونم هم مشاوره هاش خوب بود هم به من لطف کرد و رایگان پک مشتق و انتگرال منتظری رو بهم داد بعد تو مدرسمون انگار که طوفانی بپا شده باشه یکی یکی معلممامون شروع به رفتن کردن اونم کی دی ماه یعنی اول هندسه بعد شیمی بعد عربی و دینی گذاشتن رفتن بعد عید هم معلم فیزیک مارو پیچوند و در واقع من خودم پیش رو خوندم و کنکور دادم پس با توکل به خدا جلو برین که موفق باشین هیچوقت هم از مشکلات ننالین چون همیشه کسایی هستن که شرایطی سختتر از شما دارن. راستی این شب قدری دعا واسه هممون یادتون نره. موفق باشین که هستین. دوستدار شما محسن.

----------


## Yek.Doost

داداش فازت چیه!

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

همین!!!گفتیم حالا مشکل چیه!!!ما هم از این مشکلا داشتیم ما اصلا چهارم مدرسه نرفتیم دبیرامون نمیومدن !!! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

بنده خدا مشکلاتتم سنگین بوده ها من که کمرم خورد شد....

سال چهارم مدیر مدرسه ما در مدرسه بازی میکرد تشریف ببرین خونه ... معلم و کلاسی نداشتیم اصلا حالا شما ناراحتی وسط سال معلمت ول کرده؟ معلم و مدیر ما چاقو کشی میکردن وسط مدرسه ما جداشون میکردیم والا بخدا

sent from my asus zenfone2

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> بنده خدا مشکلاتتم سنگین بوده ها من که کمرم خورد شد....
> 
> سال چهارم مدیر مدرسه ما در مدرسه بازی میکرد تشریف ببرین خونه ... معلم و کلاسی نداشتیم اصلا حالا شما ناراحتی وسط سال معلمت ول کرده؟ معلم و مدیر ما چاقو کشی میکردن وسط مدرسه ما جداشون میکردیم والا بخدا
> 
> sent from my asus zenfone2


مگه گنگستر بودن ؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> مگه گنگستر بودن ؟


گنگستر ؟ برو بالاتر جفتشون دوتا دزد کلاهبردار بودن که سر دزدی کردن به توافق نرسیدن صد در صد

sent from my asus zenfone2

----------


## ali456

شما یه سال معلم نداشتین اینجا تا از پیش دبستانی تا کنکور معلم نداریم 
داریم ولی فقط اسمشون معلمه :Y (680):

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> شما یه سال معلم نداشتین اینجا تا از پیش دبستانی تا کنکور معلم نداریم 
> داریم ولی فقط اسمشون معلمه


همه جا همینطوره مام عین تو

sent from my asus zenfone2

----------


## Mr.Dr

همچین گفته مشکلات اومدم گفتم ببینم چی هست!!!
ما که امسال (سال دوم دبیرستان) معلم زیستمون بهمن ماه ول کرد رفت چی؟
هـــــــــعـــــــی مشکل ندیدی!

----------


## T!G3R

> بنده خدا مشکلاتتم سنگین بوده ها من که کمرم خورد شد....
> 
> سال چهارم مدیر مدرسه ما در مدرسه بازی میکرد تشریف ببرین خونه ... معلم و کلاسی نداشتیم اصلا حالا شما ناراحتی وسط سال معلمت ول کرده؟ معلم و مدیر ما چاقو کشی میکردن وسط مدرسه ما جداشون میکردیم والا بخدا
> 
> sent from my asus zenfone2


سلام
میگم مطمئنی کسی تو مدرسه تون کشته نشد؟؟؟!!!

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> سلام
> میگم مطمئنی کسی تو مدرسه تون کشته نشد؟؟؟!!!


داستانش مفصل هس حس تعریف و توضیح نیست ولی این مشکلاتو تو سوم و پیش دیدم تو دوتا مدرسه متفاوت مدیر و معلم و ناظم در گیر شدن... مدرسه نیس که دیونه خونس

sent from my asus zenfone2

----------


## Hellion

> داداش فازت چیه!


من یکی از رتبه های برترم و قصد دارم مشاور شم  :Yahoo (1):  ...

----------


## Hellion

> گنگستر ؟ برو بالاتر جفتشون دوتا دزد کلاهبردار بودن که سر دزدی کردن به توافق نرسیدن صد در صد
> 
> sent from my asus zenfone2


امسالم معلم عربی ما باس خاطر کلاهبرداری (فروختن یه زمین گرون به چن نفر ) فرار کرد  :Yahoo (4):  ...

----------


## mahdi.sniper

ما هم امسال معلم زیستمون سر فوشو کشید به هممون و رفت.... .اونم سر کلاس
بنده خدا رو خیلی اذیتش کردیم
تو اردیبهشت رفت...دو فصل آخر زیست سومو درس نداد

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*بابا شماها چه معلماي خفني داريد 

معلم هاي ما با كيا سراتو ميومدن مدرسه

خيلي شيك و رسمي
*

----------


## Hellion

فک کنم استارتر باید بره محو شه  :Yahoo (1):  دیگه مشکلات این بچه هارو نیگا چقد از ما سختتره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## darkman

اینا که مشکل نیس باو ما یه مدرسه داشتیم اسمش جماران بود بهش میگفتن خماران دیگه شما تا اخرشو بخون یک اسفند بچه ها چاقو میذاشتن بیخ گلوی مدیر  که چرا واس عید ما رو تعطیل نمی کنی

----------

